# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Quote for Paint Removal using Chemical Peel

## Milton27

Hey, my first time posting here and looking for hand. 
I want to remove some old (likely lead) pain from the front facade of my house and the council has made it difficult by forcing us to use chemical peel. I'm thinking about doing it myself but also want to get a quote off someone to see how much it'd cost to get a professional job. Trouble is everyone I can find does water blasting and not chemical peel.  
Does anyone know someone in Melbourne who will do paint removal from brickwork using chemical peel? 
Cheers,
Milton

----------


## Uncle Bob

Maybe use a chemical peel consisting of high velocity H2O or silicon dioxide  :Wink:

----------


## joynz

> Maybe use a chemical peel consisting of high velocity H2O or silicon dioxide

  Would you really want the bits getting in the garden, storm water etc.   
Incidentally, isn't a chemical peel just paint stripper? 
Why not have it tested to confirm that it is lead paint?

----------


## Milton27

> Incidentally, Isn't a chemical peel just paint stripper? 
> Why not have it tested to confirm that it is lead paint?

  Council's issue is protecting the heritage brickwork rather than the lead. 
I think you're right about the chemical peel. Is as much an application technique as anything.

----------


## boyracer

one in our street done recently.
i saw:
big bag of caustic soda pearl. 
large brushes/old broom heads to paint it on thickly.
ton or so of fine loam mounded up about a foot high as a bunting all around wall area. 
Guy painted it on left for a day or so and came back with a small household gerni to remove. I suppose you could brush it off too if you really wanted to.
allowed water to soak into dirt bunting and then scooped the lot into a trailer for disposal.
didn't look to difficult.
safety gear would be good idea though..not good for your skin,eyes,lungs.

----------


## joynz

Was this for a heritage property?

----------


## Blocker

> Hey, my first time posting here and looking for hand. 
> I want to remove some old (likely lead) pain from the front facade of my house and the council has made it difficult by forcing us to use chemical peel. I'm thinking about doing it myself but also want to get a quote off someone to see how much it'd cost to get a professional job. Trouble is everyone I can find does water blasting and not chemical peel.  
> Does anyone know someone in Melbourne who will do paint removal from brickwork using chemical peel? 
> Cheers,
> Milton

  Milton,
"Peelaway" is the type of product you are looking for.It is manufactured by Haymes Paint,I would contact them to find a Trade outlet in your area,who may be able to put you in touch with a painter for quote.
Most painters will only quote a daily rate as paint stripping is not an exact science.
Regards,
Blocker.

----------


## boyracer

> Was this for a heritage property?

  not necessarily heritage, new owners taking facade back to original 100 + y.o redbrick and sandstone villa typical of heritage areas. 
looks really good now and no damage to brick/stone.

----------


## burraboy

How does soda blasting leave the bricks at the end of the process?

----------

